# podendo estes ser/serem?



## Cezanne

Na frase abaixo o verbo destacado deve ir no plural ou no singular? 

"Todos estamos sujeitos a tais impulsos, podendo estes *ser/serem* descarregados em qualquer elemento."


----------



## Agnus

No singular: «Todos estamos sujeitos a tais impulsos, podendo estes *ser *descarregados em qualquer elementos.»

Já agora, uma nota: o pronome «_qualquer_» deveria estar igualmente no plural - _«quaisquer» - _ou «_elementos_» no singular - «_elemento_».

ex. «Todos estamos sujeitos a tais impulsos, podendo estes *ser *descarregados em *quaisquer *elementos / qualquer *elemento*.»

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## Cezanne

Obrigado pela resposta, Agnus. O caso do "qualquer" aí foi meramente um erro de digitação, ou antes, digo melhor, o "elemento" é que me saiu errado. Grato pela ajuda. Forte abraço. Apenas gostaria de saber a explicação teórica do porquê do uso do singular no caso ou qual a, por assim dizer, "disposição gramatical" que apõe isso. Saudações.


----------



## Outsider

Cezanne said:


> Na frase abaixo o verbo destacado deve ir no plural ou no singular?
> 
> "Todos estamos sujeitos a tais impulsos, podendo estes *ser/serem* descarregados em qualquer elemento."


Penso que ambas as opções são teoricamente aceitáveis, mas a versão com "serem" é excessivamente pesada. Prefiro a que tem "ser".


----------



## jazyk

A resposta não poderia ser mais simples. O infinitivo pessoal não se usa depois de verbos "modais" (termo emprestado ao inglês), querer, poder, dever, etc. Eles querem sair e não eles querem saírem. O que pode ter confundido é os dois verbos, "modal" e principal, estarem tão afastados um do outro e o falante/escrevente ter perdido a noção da pluralidade já existente no "modal".

A gramática portuguesa classifica os "modais" como auxiliares, o que não me parece muito bom, mas aí já é outro assunto.  

Jazyk


----------



## Agnus

Caro(a) Jazyk:
Apenas uma curiosidade que não sei se está a par. Em Portugal foi implementada no ano lectivo transacto (e mais tarde retirada!), a nova Terminologia Linguística para os Ensinos Básico e Secundário, mais conhecida por TLEBS, na qual se consideram «poder», «dever» e «ter de» verbos modais. A maior parte dos manuais escolares já estão adaptados à nova terminologia, mas este é um assunto que tem levantado muita polémica (que levou até à suspensão da sua leccionação). 
Saudações.


----------



## jazyk

Sim, estou a par, porque sou "freguês" assíduo do Ciberdúvidas.

Jazyk


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Penso que ambas as opções são teoricamente aceitáveis, mas a versão com "serem" é excessivamente pesada. Prefiro a que tem "ser".



Sem citar nenhuma fonte, apenas recorrendo à minha memória, arrisco-me a concordar com o Outsider, ou seja, ambos são aceitos e eu também prefiro a alternativa do singular.
Se mudarmos "estes" por "eles", soaria melhor, não ?  (apesar de não recomendar a troca...)

Todos estamos sujeitos a tais impulsos, podendo *eles* serem descarregados em qualquer elemento."


----------



## Outsider

Só um detalhe técnico. A diferença entre _ser_ e _serem_ aqui não é entre singular e plural, mas entre infinitivo impessoal e infinitivo pessoal.


----------



## Agnus

Os verbos são palavras variáveis que podem flexionar-se em número e admitem, tal como as restantes palavras, o singular e o plural. 
Portanto, seria correcto distinguir *ser *e _*serem *_quanto ao número, se este fosse um exemplo de infinitivo pessoal. 
No entanto, e de acordo com a gramática de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, na frase «Todos estamos sujeitos a tais impulsos, *podendo *estes _*ser *_descarregados em qualquer elemento», *podendo ser* constitui uma locução verbal, pelo que o verbo «principal» conserva a forma não flexionada (impessoal) do infinitivo.


----------



## spielenschach

Não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto a forma serem.


----------



## Agnus

O único exemplo que me vem à cabeça: «Para serem bons alunos, devem estudar muito.»


----------



## Jeromed

spielenschach said:


> Não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto a forma serem.


 
Por acaso, o infinitivo pessoal nao se usa em Portugal?


----------



## Macunaíma

Nós usamos o infinitivo pessoal corretamente quase sempre, mesmo sem _entendermos_ exatamente como ele funciona na regra, mas às vezes surgem problemas. 

Eu abri um thread aqui recentemente sobre particípios irregulares, e nele eu escrevi que _"no Brasil há uma tendência a se usar particípios irregulares em ambos os casos_ (voz ativa e voz passiva)_"._Quando eu escrevi o infinitivo pessoal _usarem_, ele me incomodou, aí eu voltei e o substitui.

Depois, relendo, eu tive a dúvida que não quer calar: no caso de uma voz passiva sintética em que o sujeito está no plural, como fica o verbo se ele estiver no infinitivo? Que aquilo seja uma voz passiva sintética parece discutível, porque o que eu tinha em mente era um sujeito indeterminado; na minha cabeça, _particípios irregulares_ é tudo, menos sujeito daquela frase (não se esqueçam de que a frase é minha...). Parece que eu não estou sozinho, vejam este artigo sobre a passiva sintética. 

Mas, enfim, o assunto não é a passiva sintética em si. A questão é: onde há uma passiva sintética com sujeito no plural e verbo no infinitivo, qual vocês usam, o infinitivo pessoal ou impessoal?

_Há instruções claras para se usarem infinitivos pessoais (para inf. pes. serem usados - esta é para você, Spielen!)_
_*ou*_
_Há instruções claras para se usar infinitivos pessoais (alguém, qualquer um usar infinitivos pessoais)?_

Eu gosto mais da segunda. Tenho uma antipatia pela passiva sintética, que me parece uma forma artificial a maioria das vezes.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> A questão é: onde há uma passiva sintética com verbo no infinitivo, qual vocês usam, o infinitivo pessoal ou impessoal?
> 
> _Existem instruções claras para se usarem infinitivos pessoais_
> _*ou*_
> _Há instruções claras para se usar infinitivos pessoais?_
> 
> Eu gosto mais da segunda.


Para dizer a verdade, a falar sou bem capaz de dizer a segunda também. No entanto, acho que a primeira é que está certa. (Verbo no infinitivo com sujeito explítico. Não faz diferença que seja voz passiva.)



Macunaíma said:


> Tenho uma antipatia pela passiva sintética, que me parece uma forma artificial a maioria das vezes.


Eu costumava achar o mesmo, até que me apercebi de que havia muito mais a dizer sobre o emprego da palavra "se" do que a maioria das pessoas pensa.

Outra coisa que me fez passar a gostar mais da passiva sintética foi ter percebido que ela é uma recriação de uma forma latina. Os verbos latinos tinham conjugações especiais para a voz passiva; a nossa passiva sintética é herdeira da voz passiva latina, e comporta-se com frequência da mesma maneira.

Quanto a instruções claras, veja o Sticky de Recursos.


----------



## Alphabetized

"Há instruções claras para se utilizarem o infinitivo pessoal"
Neste caso, o "se" já não caracterizaria um uso impessoal, obrigando o verbo "utilizar" a portar-se no infinitivo?


"Eles se utilizaram de caixas de madeira para construir o seu patamar"

Nesta frase há um sujeito, mas na frase anterior, não; então, por qual motivo haveria de se conjugar tal verbo?


----------



## uchi.m

Eu não sei o que estão tentando fazer, mas veja se isso ajuda um pouco:

Há instruções claras <--- sujeito não existe
Usar o infinitivo pessoal <--- sujeito a princípio não existe

Juntando as duas agora:

Há instruções claras *para* usar o infinitivo pessoal <--- duas com sujeito inexistente
Há instruções claras *para* se usar o infinitivo pessoal <--- uma sem sujeito e outra com indeterminação
Há instruções claras *para* se usarem o infinitivo pessoal <--- uma sem sujeito e a outra sei-lá-o-quê
Há instruções claras *para* usarem o infinitivo pessoal <--- uma sem sujeito e a outra que poderia ser sem sujeito, mas não é

Quais dessas vocês acham mais bonitinhas, senhores? 

A segunda cláusula da frase pode ter sujeito, só que a forma de representá-lo é que muda. Pode ser sintática. Pode ser morfológica.


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> Há instruções claras <--- sujeito não existe
> Usar o infinitivo pessoal <--- sujeito a princípio não existe
> 
> Juntando as duas agora:
> 
> Há instruções claras *para* usar o infinitivo pessoal <--- duas com sujeito inexistente
> Há instruções claras *para* se usar o infinitivo pessoal <--- uma sem sujeito e outra com indeterminação
> Há instruções claras *para* se usarem o infinitivo pessoal <--- uma sem sujeito e a outra sei-lá-o-quê
> Há instruções claras *para* usarem o infinitivo pessoal <--- uma sem sujeito e a outra que poderia ser sem sujeito, mas não é
> 
> Quais dessas vocês acham mais bonitinhas, senhores?


A terceira está errada. Das outras a mais elegante seria a segunda, mas quer a primeira quer a última estão bem também. 

O que é que ganho?...


----------



## okporip

É interessante observar como a questão do tópico foi sendo transformada...  

Momento 1: até o post #10, tratava-se de saber se deveríamos usar 'ser' ou 'serem'  na frase indicada no post inicial. Todos "votaram" em 'ser', mas se  distinguem duas posições: uma (de Outsider e Ricardo, com a qual me  alinho) que coloca a coisa em termos de preferência e outra que busca  explicar por que 'serem' está "errado" (mas a maneira encontrada por  Jazyk para caracterizar o erro difere da maneira como Agnus faz o  mesmo). 

Momento 2: no post #14, Macunaíma deriva a questão, situando-a num contexto  não mais de locução verbal com gerúndio, mas de "voz passiva". Entendo a  questão e voto por 'se usar*em* infinitivos'  (reconhecendo, como Outsider, que sou "bem capaz" de soltar um 'se usar  infinitivos'). Acho, porém, que o problema não está formulado de forma  clara. Se temos certeza, de início, de que se trata de "uma passiva  sintética (com sujeito no plural e verbo no infinitivo)", não há  alternativa: é 'se usarem', mesmo. No momento em que Macunaíma apresenta  a alternativa, nota-se que ele não tem essa certeza: a passiva foi pra  cucuia, dando lugar ao sujeito indeterminado - em 'se usar infinitivos',  'se' não seria partícula apassivadora, mas índice de indeterminação do  sujeito ("_alguém, qualquer um usar infinitivos pessoais"_,  esclarece ele a ideia). 

Momento 3: a partir do post #16, a frase que serve de  exemplo transforma-se novamente: sai de cena o plural 'infinitivos  pessoais' e vem, para confundir desnecessariamente a coisa, 'o  infinitivo pessoal' - só que 'Para se usarem o infinitivo pessoal' não faz  sentido em nenhuma hipótese. Às alternativas elencadas por uchi.m para  tratar da versão "no singular" do problema de Macunaíma, poderíamos  acrescentar uma mais: 'Há instruções claras para *o uso* do infinitivo pessoal', fórmula que serve igualmente à versão "no plural" - 'Há instruções claras para *o uso* de infinitivos pessoais', o que é um jeito de contornar a antipatia pela passiva sintética e de não determinar o sujeito.


----------

